# New era gun works new york nitro hammerless



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I recently inherited this double barrel shotgun from my FIL. He told me not to shoot it because someone told him the barrel was "bent". I studied it for quite some time and could see no bends. After some internet searching I believe what they probably told him is it is twisted, referring to the process which the barrel was made. Extremely interesting process as to how these barrels were forged. Long story short it would be like a spring forged together to make a barrel, with twisting and folding as they worked the steel down a mandrel. Anyway these barrels are not designed to handle todays ammunition. They were designed for black powder at much less pressure. Very cool piece of craftsmanship but not sure what I going to do with it. I am definitely not going to shoot it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

couple pics


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Interesting piece.
I would be tempted to reload a few shot shells as a way to learn reloading.
Or hang it on the wall


----------

